# P99 9mm magazines



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me who has the best price/availability for P99 magazines in 9mm?


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

*Never mind* - I found a dealer selling them for $30.89. Ordered 4 and shpping was only $6.80. Figure that is about as good as it gets.


----------

